# Resources on Baptism in Romans 6:3-4



## Logan Almy (Nov 1, 2011)

What are some good resources on the meaning of baptism in Romans 6:3-4? 

I am looking for resources that state and explain the arguments in favor of the different views (water baptism, Spirit baptism, a combination). 

I am interested especially in the meaning of the phrases: "baptized into Christ Jesus" and "buried therefore with him by baptism into death."

In addition to resources, what is your view on the meaning of baptism in this passage?


----------



## Wayne (Nov 1, 2011)

Thomas Manton covers chapter six in his Works, vol. xi, pp. 153-370.

Those sermons are available here: Template


----------



## timmopussycat (Nov 1, 2011)

See
Amazon.com: Romans: Exposition of Chapter 6 : The New Man (Romans Series) (Romans (Banner of Truth)) (9780851511580): David Martyn Lloyd-Jones: Books


----------



## Logan Almy (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks, Wayne. I own Manton's works, but I overlooked him somehow. Thanks, Tim. I have consulted Lloyd-Jones on this. I did not find his arguments for Spirit-baptism convincing. What are your thoughts?


----------



## timmopussycat (Nov 1, 2011)

Logan Almy said:


> Thanks, Wayne. I own Manson's works, but I overlooked him somehow. Thanks, Tim. I have consulted Lloyd-Jones on this. I did not find his arguments for Spirit-baptism convincing. What are your thoughts?



I find his main points convincing because of the two questions Paul first poses and then answers.


----------

